# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  شفرة alcatel ot-208

## mehtal

سلام الله  
ارجو مساعدتي 
alcatel ot-208
ID:208X-2BLHFR1 
IME:354988047490030

----------


## gsm4maroc



----------


## mehtal

مشكور اخي الله يرحم الوالدين  وشي حجة ان شاء الله.ca marche

----------

